# HGH Better to be used: during steroid cycle? With PCT Or as a bridge to next cycle?



## Shrugga (Jun 19, 2013)

As the title suggests.

Buying some hgh at the end of the month, not sure when to use it.

I've just started a mast prop, test prop cycle for 7-8 week.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

If you are asking when to use it, then you have no idea about it, so why use it?


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> If you are asking when to use it, then you have no idea about it, so why use it?


X2


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

All of the above :tongue:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Constantly during all phases of your life.

No good just buying one box and expecting to see any noticeable results either.

It isn't like steroids and needs to be used correctly to have any real benefit


----------



## Shrugga (Jun 19, 2013)

Haha. I do have an idea, im just asking when it is best utilised.

I will be buying atleast two boxes which I think will last me around 2 months. So may just use it to bridge to summer cycle.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Shrugga said:


> Haha. I do have an idea, im just asking when it is best utilised.
> 
> I will be buying atleast two boxes which I think will last me around 2 months. So may just use it to bridge to summer cycle.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Expect to waste your money then as 2 months will give you no returns worth mentioning.

You obviously don't have much of an idea....


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

If your only getting a few boxes use it on cycle.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH is something that will give you benefit no matter when you take it, it is good to keep some fullness to the muscle when off cycle and when on it will certainly assist with the cycle but to be totally honest Consistency is key.....

you can see results from GH in as little as 6 weeks taking just 8iu M/W/F take a look at this thread http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/222151-body-composition-response-exogenous-gh-while-training-highly-conditioned-adults.html


----------

